# Another only in Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Brilliant advert.. lets hope they take note as getting a grip on the rising population is something that really needs to be addressed


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't think this ad will last long though............Will either be considered "offensive" and "inviting for sexual behavior" or considered against Islamic rules by encouraging birth control........

Was a brave move from the company that paid for such a campaign though :clap2:


----------

